# Lf A20201 - FX5/FX6 Motor Unit



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

I over tightened the motor unit on my fx5 and now it leaks. I've tried to even silicone the unit but still leaks. Anyone have a spare one on a non functioning filter?I don't need the motor just the plastic housing.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

The pic is up of what I need.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hmm. I've taken mine apart tons of times and I've wondered about how well their design is able to keep the water in. Just four screws hold the motor in place and I think mainly the water is sealed in with the o rings. I've lost one of the metal retaining clips before and had to use a washer and a nut to do the job.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

It is the worst design ever. For the price of the filter it should be made much better. Look at a simple XP filter.Never had issues. Or the Eheim 2075. If you look at the quality you see a huge difference.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

You sure its not just the O ring? try replacing them or use silicone spray on them?


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

King eds and pet lovers in Abbotsford carry these


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

The o ring looks in great shape.I even covered it with plumbers grease and siliconed the unit. I guess I could replace the o ring as well.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Sorry to hear, I'm yet to have this happen although its a thought when I do take it off and reattach. 

On a side note how often are you doing this? I have second hand fx5s years old on and off and on no problems...


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah no idea what fluval was thinking of putting the motor at the bottom of a canister. Sure it may solve priming issues but introduces many other bigger concerns


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

I have 8 fx5's never had any issues? sorry to hear about yours!


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

I've taken it off twice due to matrix falling through into the impeller. It was causing vibration and being noisy. After that it's been a pain.I know that over tightening it was the initial problem.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Yeah always thinking to myself "twist twist twist it's good nah twist twist good ? Twist then thinking maybe I should gave one less turn" but so far nothing but horse shoes.... Have you checked with Rogers aquatics they sometimes have spare parts from trade ins?


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Vancitycam said:


> Yeah always thinking to myself "twist twist twist it's good nah twist twist good ? Twist then thinking maybe I should gave one less turn" but so far nothing but horse shoes.... Have you checked with Rogers aquatics they sometimes have spare parts from trade ins?


You know I didn't think of that. I'll call them. But to buy this whole housing its $159. I'd rather buy a used filter for $180. But I don't think I'd want another one. I bought an Eheim 2075 and love it.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah the only weak link on those eheims is the quick hose connect. They can jam up on you so keep a spare to be safe. Just take some care when removing and keep it clean and greased. Otherwise the quality of the Eheims are vastly superior. I've had 5 different FX5 over the past few years and I have one left.


----------

